# Gheenoer needed for monday charter$$$$



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

How much we talking????? ;D

That would be awesome, wish I had the boat to do it..... 

Good luck on finding someone!


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

I have a volunteer. Thanks


----------

